# New mice, unsure of coloring



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

I just recently got these mice from local Humane Societies and pet stores. I don't know what's in their background, but could you help identify what colors they are?

First off, Turnip:


















He looks like an agouti tan, but the change from the agouti to the tan is so gradual I thought it might be something different? He has a white stripe on his head and belly, as well as his back has white ticking in it. (not sure what that'd be called...)

Waffle:



























Waffle was in a pet store and I thought he was too pretty to leave behind. :lol: He's an orange-y color, but has these funny darker splotches on top. It would almost look like brindle but it's not really in even stripes, it's just random. And I've heard that male brindles don't live. On top of that, he looks like a fox? with a white belly (wiggly boy, I had a hard time getting a pic of that!), and is satin.

Clementine:



























Clementine is also satin, she looks like Waffle but her orange-y color is even all over her. She also has black eyes and is satin. I think she's just adorable.

If I could get any help with what color they are, that would be great. Thank you!

Kimberly


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Since you're in the US as far as I know, I'd say the bottom two are recessive yellow (known as RY). I don't know a huge amount about the gene as we don't have it in the UK, but you could visit the Fun Mouse forum's information pages and I'm sure there will be more information there. There are such things as undermarked brindles too though, and since I'm not familiar with US brindle you might want to look into that for the one with the sooty colour on its back.

The top mouse does look agouti with some form of spotting. I don't think it's a tan as there is no demarcation line that I can see. As for the white hairs, I would be inclined to say that's it's brindling (as in stray white hairs, not the gene brindle) rather than silvering.

(Oh, and it's only sex-linked brindles where the bucks die, in the US you have viable brindle bucks as you have a different gene).


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

The second one looks like a brindle to me. And the third can be an un-marked brindle, or fawn.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Fawns have pink eyes and you don't have the dominant yellow gene widely available in the US  I'd still go with RY, unmarked brindles are a possibility but there's no evidence of that so far....


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah I'm just saying un-marked brindle because I had an un-marked brindle that looked just like that from a pet store. I knew she was an un-marked because her siblings were brindle. But she could of still been lethal yellow too


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

She will not have been 'lethal' yellow, as I just said, dominant yellow is only the hands of a couple of breeders in the US who I exported to last year, and they are not letting the genes out yet until they are established. From a pet store it would be recessive yellow as these are common in the US.


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh sorry I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Thank you everyone! I'm sorry it's difficult to tell, being from the US and all. (I joined The Fun Mouse, but I tried posting... not the most friendly people I have ever talked to! :shock: )

So I'm going to go with RY Brindle (Fox or not) Satin for Waffle, and RY Satin for Clementine. (Is there a way to tell if she's just RY or RY unmarked brindle?)

I'll wait and see if I get any other responses on Turnip. His color may just be a little question mark. :roll:

Kimberly


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

zoocrewmice said:


> Thank you everyone! I'm sorry it's difficult to tell, being from the US and all. (I joined The Fun Mouse, but I tried posting... not the most friendly people I have ever talked to! :shock: )


Oh tell me about it! What did they say to you?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Although I am a 'serious' breeder (attepmt to be anyway) and would be shunned by some NMC members for admitting this I have a mouse named Clementine too.


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Hahaha, glad to hear someone else has been through the same thing. :lol: I had to edit my post 3 times before they'd approve it, and by then it was so watered down it was pointless. To stay (and read previous posts) apparently you have to had posted once, so got that over with. :roll: Whoever it was that was disapproving me apparently was against all mouse breeding and buying from pet stores in general. Just harsh in general for a new member, lol

Kimberly


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Tell me about it. When I said I bred 2 does and a buck together that WERE from a BREEDER they got all mad and said I should re-home ALL of my mice. And I got blocked on there before for 'lieing' which is a bunch of BS lol


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Maybe they should save their anger for the rodent mills and the chains of pet stores that keep their mice in overcrowded squalor. I visited a pet store when I was on holiday in the states and was horrified. Makes the accomadation in [email protected] over here look positively palatial.....


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

ian said:


> Although I am a 'serious' breeder (attepmt to be anyway) and would be shunned by some NMC members for admitting this I have a mouse named Clementine too.


Aw


----------



## Kylie (Aug 3, 2009)

I love Clementine as a mouse name!
Just thought I'd say so.
Haha.
:]


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Hehe, thank you  A lot of my pets are named after food... :lol:


----------



## itsasilverspoon (Oct 1, 2009)

I experienced the same thing at the fun mouse, everyone just seemed so.. hostile? I would suggest the mouselovers forum for a US based one, as they're all very sweet. I'm back and forth between England and the US and have mice on both sides of the ocean, so it's helpful being part of a US and UK based forum for questions about genetics that one country may be more familiar with. 
Ps, your mice are just darling!


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Thank you! =) They were very sweet. Unfortunately I don't have any of this original group remaining, I've downsized in anticipation of a shipment of great pedigreed mice to my area.


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh I think I'm gonna check out mouselovers because I've always wanted to find a mouse forum with people mostly from the US since I'm in the US and can actually possibly get mice from people in the US and they aren't rude like the funmouse. haha confusing sentence ^^


----------

